# Bioshock Delema



## Fullmoonpsycho (Apr 17, 2009)

K so i don't know if i should be posting this here or in the Game section so i'm posting in both Sorry admin people.

KK for some reason whenever i start up bioshock it gets to the plane crash video and then i get an erro message that says something like Bioshock has stopped responding or Bioshock stopped working.  I am using a Laptop computer and the specs on it should be good enough to play the game seeing as when i first got the thing their was a Big sticker at the bottom advertising Bioshock. the computer is a Tosheba Satellite and i dont know how to find out any of the other specs cause i foolishly removed the Sticker thing. I do not have the retail copy of the game, i purchased it through steam.  any help would be appreciated.
     ~  Tobi G.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Bioshock Problem*

Since you e-bought it, has deleting it and redownloading worked at all?

Have you even patched it fully and checked any FAQs online and all that stuff to see what the problem is?

Personally, I would have bought the physical version like I did. Game worked fine without any problems.


----------



## Kryn (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Bioshock Problem*

You probably just need updated graphic dirvers, direct x, etc if you're confident your computer can actually run it.

Click start, run, type: dxdiag and give us your comp specs, or atleast the model number of your laptop and we can just look it up.


----------



## Raithah (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't suppose you could post the exact wording of the error message you got - more specifically, any information that might help someone diagnose the problem. It's dificult to find solutions to problems you know nothing about .


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 17, 2009)

Also, should go without saying but...



Make sure you have the latest drivers for your video and sound
Make sure you have the 101 applications most laptops tend to come with nowadays unloaded from memory!
Give us the make/model of laptop (so we can check the specs) and as Raithah pointed out, the specific error message.


----------



## Shino (Apr 17, 2009)

^ What he said.

Chancing a guess, you probably are having problem with your graphics card. Also, right click the game in Steam and make sure that it's set to automatically update.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Bioshock Problem*



Glaice said:


> Since you e-bought it, has deleting it and redownloading worked at all?
> 
> Have you even patched it fully and checked any FAQs online and all that stuff to see what the problem is?
> 
> Personally, I would have bought the physical version like I did. Game worked fine without any problems.





Kryn said:


> You probably just need updated graphic dirvers, direct x, etc if you're confident your computer can actually run it.
> 
> Click start, run, type: dxdiag and give us your comp specs, or atleast the model number of your laptop and we can just look it up.



No Deleting and redownloading has not changed anything.  as far as i know it is patched properly. and my friend has the Physical version and has the same problem. and here are my computer specs.

Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, build 600 1)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite X205
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) 2Duo CPU   T5450  @ 1.66GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.7GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page file: 1759MB used, 2568MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 10

sorry about the late responce and thanks for the help.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Apr 18, 2009)

Raithah said:


> I don't suppose you could post the exact wording of the error message you got - more specifically, any information that might help someone diagnose the problem. It's dificult to find solutions to problems you know nothing about .





ToeClaws said:


> Also, should go without saying but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shino said:


> ^ What he said.
> 
> Chancing a guess, you probably are having problem with your graphics card. Also, right click the game in Steam and make sure that it's set to automatically update.



KK Error message - 
"Microsoft Windows
Bioshock.exe has stopped working
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly.  Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available"

System Specs - 
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, build 600 1)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite X205
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) 2Duo CPU   T5450  @ 1.66GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.7GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page file: 1759MB used, 2568MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 10

what is the "101 applications"?

Thank you for the help and i apologize for my late response time.


----------



## BakaSaka (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Bioshock Problem*

Try installing DirectX9c and using the option to run it through DX9.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=2da43d38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3

No, Installing DirectX9c will not interfere or mess with DirectX10.


----------



## Surgat (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't make duplicate threads. One is enough.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 18, 2009)

The Toshiba Satellite X205 should have a GeForce 8700M-GT, which should be fine with it. What anti-virus program are you using? What other programs are you running at the same time? Have you tried updating your graphics drivers?


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Apr 18, 2009)

BakaSaka said:


> Try installing DirectX9c and using the option to run it through DX9.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=2da43d38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3
> 
> No, Installing DirectX9c will not interfere or mess with DirectX10.





Runefox said:


> The Toshiba Satellite X205 should have a GeForce 8700M-GT, which should be fine with it. What anti-virus program are you using? What other programs are you running at the same time? Have you tried updating your graphics drivers?



KK ill try what you recommend thank you.  GeForce sounds familiar i think that was one of the things on the Sticker i removed. Im using Avast antivirus and i try to close everything out while attempting to load games.  and no i havnt tried Updating my graphics driver i had no idea how. 
thanks again.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 18, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> KK ill try what you recommend thank you.  GeForce sounds familiar i think that was one of the things on the Sticker i removed. Im using Avast antivirus and i try to close everything out while attempting to load games.  and no i havnt tried Updating my graphics driver i had no idea how.
> thanks again.



Specs-wise, you should be okay for running it.  Vista may have a whole slew of other issues associated with it, but apart from the advice of not to run Vista, I don't use it and therefore am not an expert at diganosing and resolving any of the oddities that it might cause.

Presuming it is not Vista directly that is the problem, I think starting with the drivers would be the first best bet.  You can find drivers for your laptop at Toshiba's site:

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp#

Now, you said you had a Satellite X205, but look at the model label on the bottom of it to determine which sub-model you have - there are 11 different types of X205s.  Download the latest video and sound drivers for your system.  You may also want to consider a Firmware/BIOS update for it if it's behind as well - the site will have instructions on how to do each of them.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 18, 2009)

> Now, you said you had a Satellite X205, but look at the model label on the bottom of it to determine which sub-model you have - there are 11 different types of X205s. Download the latest video and sound drivers for your system. You may also want to consider a Firmware/BIOS update for it if it's behind as well - the site will have instructions on how to do each of them.



A good idea on the sound/chipset front, but he'll probably still want to get the graphics driver from nVidia (this series is one of those SLi-branded ones, and their entire range uses GeForce chips). Especially if he's never done it before, he's probably using an ancient revision of the nVidia driver - And the one on Toshiba's website is probably not much newer. OEM's don't keep up with driver updates nearly as often as they should. The display driver on Toshiba's website, for example, was last updated in October.


----------



## xjrfang (Apr 18, 2009)

to make sure its not a lack of hardware check http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

it will scan your pc and let you know if its even capable of running it.

also possible try to get the game updates, steam might update it but im not too sure, mayby getting an update off the games website would work?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 18, 2009)

xjrfang said:


> to make sure its not a lack of hardware check http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest
> 
> it will scan your pc and let you know if its even capable of running it.


His hardware is indeed extremely capable of running Bioshock; This has already been determined.



> also possible try to get the game updates, steam might update it but im not too sure, mayby getting an update off the games website would work?



The latest updates for any Steam game are automatically downloaded; You're always up to date, and regular patches won't work, as far as I know.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Apr 19, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Specs-wise, you should be okay for running it.  Vista may have a whole slew of other issues associated with it, but apart from the advice of not to run Vista, I don't use it and therefore am not an expert at diganosing and resolving any of the oddities that it might cause.
> 
> Presuming it is not Vista directly that is the problem, I think starting with the drivers would be the first best bet.  You can find drivers for your laptop at Toshiba's site:
> 
> ...





Runefox said:


> A good idea on the sound/chipset front, but he'll probably still want to get the graphics driver from nVidia (this series is one of those SLi-branded ones, and their entire range uses GeForce chips). Especially if he's never done it before, he's probably using an ancient revision of the nVidia driver - And the one on Toshiba's website is probably not much newer. OEM's don't keep up with driver updates nearly as often as they should. The display driver on Toshiba's website, for example, was last updated in October.



Alrighty hey thanks guys all the help is greatly appreciated.  The game is now working thanks to the nVidia graphic driver update thing though i still cant play widescreen for somereason.

as for my computer submodel i have no idea which one it is. i believe the label you were refering to was on the bioshock advertisement sticker i peeled off from my laptop long ago without thinking.


----------

